# Graphic-Tablet



## thekiller (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich habe seit kurzem ein Graphic-Tablet und habe schon mein erstes Problem/Frage.
Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass man mit der Drucksensivität des Stiftes z.B. dir Pinselgrößen oder Deckkraft "einstellen" kann.
Wie ist das möglich? Muss ich da für die jeweilige Software einen bestimmten Treiber oder Plugin installieren oder einfach nur irgendwo diverse Einstellungen tätigen?
Pls help me!

Ich benutze Photoshop CS2 unter Windows.

MfG Manu


----------



## thekiller (7. Juni 2007)

Hat sich schon erledigt

Muss man bei den Brushes einstellen(Jitter) falls ich nich der Einzige bin der das net wusste^^

MfG Manu


----------

